# White discoloration—physical damage or something else?



## Ernesto (May 9, 2020)

I received this Paph. philippinense in the mail last month. It had very minor shipping damage, nothing to be concerned about. However, I noticed where the leaves got creased, the tissue has become soft and white. Is this something to be worried about?


----------



## Ray (May 9, 2020)

Creasing results in vascular damage, so the ends of the leaves will likely weaken with age. The white stuff is new to me, unless it is an egg case for an insect.


----------



## Ernesto (May 9, 2020)

Ray said:


> Creasing results in vascular damage, so the ends of the leaves will likely weaken with age. The white stuff is new to me, unless it is an egg case for an insect.



Up close it appears that the white stuff is under the “skin” of the leaf. There’s another spot like it on the other leaf that got creased in-transit too.


----------



## eds (May 9, 2020)

Could the cuticle of the leaf have become separated from the other leaf tissue with this damage? It looks almost like an air bubble.


----------



## Ernesto (May 9, 2020)

eds said:


> Could the cuticle of the leaf have become separated from the other leaf tissue with this damage? It looks almost like an air bubble.



It certainly feels like a bubble!


----------



## fibre (May 9, 2020)

No worry about this. IMO it is a physical damage of the upper part of the cuticula.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 9, 2020)

that's what i think - separation of the leaf 'layers'.


----------

